# My Honeymoon: Alaskan Cruise PICTURE HEAVY!



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Earlier this month, my wife and I went on our long awaited honeymoon: An Alaskan Cruise. We married in October of 2011, but because the Alaskan Cruising season ends in September, we had to wait an entire year for it start again.

We visited the Tracy Arm Fjord, Skagway, Juneau, and Ketchikan. Here are some of the pictures from our trip. Many of them include cigars 


This was taken as we were just entering the Tracy Arm Fjord. It was fall weather, high 50s. Perfectly comfortable in jeans and a hoodie.




Here is the land as we entered the Fjord. The entire waterway we sailed on was carved by a glacier over thousands of years.




This is the glacier that carved out the Fjord. Yes...it really is that blue.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

A couple more pictures of the glacier:




Here I am the next day, after we exited the Fjord. My first Ron Stacy Signature!








Here are some more landscape shots. An me in my "vacation hat"


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to give a shout-out to what is now my favorite live band of all time: The Hi-Lux band!

There was a cigar lounge aboard the ship with live music every night. The band consisted of four members from the Philippines. They rocked the doors off that place every single night. I recorded them playing Bohemian Rhapsody here if you'd like to see/hear: Hi-Lux Band: Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube

Viaje & Scotch for the first night:

Padron 1964 Maduro (Thanks Johnmoss!)

Same Padron, next to my wife's Oliva V Lancero

Our table after a great night of music, cigars, and booze


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow. Never thought Alaska could be so breathtaking. Congrats on the long awaited honeymoon. Hope you guys had fun!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

In Skagway we went dog "sledding." We had to ride in an old military vehicle called a Uni-MOG to climb up the mountain to get to the dog camp. Once we got there, the dogs went absolutely insane. They knew it was time to pull. The dogs live to pull...



The sled actually was more of an eight-person golf cart. They created these for training purposes because there is no snow in summer. Each sled is intentionally built to weigh 800lbs...BEFORE passengers. The power of the dogs is amazing.

I got to ride on the back...holding on for dear life! 




Once we got back to camp, we got to meet a dog that ran in the Iditarod three times. He is retired now and just greets everyone at the camp. All the dogs, even the ones pulling us, were extremely friendly.



He didn't like it when I stopped petting him...



Here we are after one of the pulls:


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice pics! I've been to Ketchikan a couple of times. It's so clean, it's like being on another planet!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmmm..I can't edit my posts to add any more pictures. So here I am again.

After the dog "sledding" we got to meet the puppies:





And of course, the entire reason I went to Alaska. So I could get my picture taken with Sarah Palin:


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, that is not how I thought you looked.

Looks like you had fun!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Now thats what you call a Honeymoon!!!! Congrats


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks awesome man!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice pics, and looks like you had a great honeymoon. Congrats!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

wow, what a fantastic time, memory and pile of sticks!! great + great + great = fawesome!! (fing awesome combined!)


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow nice pics Justin! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome! Thanks for sharing Justin, looks like a blast!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome honeymoon man! I flew into Ketchikan in July on my way to Prince of Wales island for a fishing trip....unreal country up there. I've never been on a cruise before but would love to cruise Alaska. Well done!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice! Alaska is beautiful. Hope to go sometime myself. 

So the real question is..... did you ever get up and play the piano for everybody?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like a great time, thanks for sharing


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like a great time. Ive been on many caribbean cruises, but if i go on another, it will be Alaska. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Very nice! Alaska is beautiful. Hope to go sometime myself.
> 
> So the real question is..... did you ever get up and play the piano for everybody?


Ha! Now that you mention it...I ended up going on stage with the band four times. I sang some Billy Joel and Johnny B. Goode! 

Of course, before I got up on stage, I had to drink something appropriate:

And our picture with the band:

We both had an absolute blast.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

wrx04 said:


> Looks like a great time. Ive been on many caribbean cruises, but if i go on another, it will be Alaska. Thanks for sharing the pics.


Do it. You won't be disappointed.

It's also funny, my wife and I agreed that our next cruise will definitely be somewhere warm


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

CRAZY COOL!!!
that band rocks - I watched it twice...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pics! My fiancé dad has a couple of unimogs... He used to clear put his Mercedes dealership with them when it snowed. Awesome all terrain beasts.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Awesome thread man.


----------

